# opinions on fogger safty with frogs



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

iv been told that some one on here had a fogger and it killed their frog,
i just put my fogger in a plastic container and it melted hole in the lid so ill need a higher one, 
do any of you use them with frogs? how do you use them in your vivs? evey had problems?
the safty of my frogs comes first so if i cant find a safe way to use these its getting abanonded


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If you want to use an ultrasonic fogger with amphibians then you are best off getting an exterior one such as the 'Super Fog' or 'ReptiFogger' however I find that these foggers are very difficult to regulate causing quite dramatic fluctuations in humidity.
In my opinion your better off spending a bit more and going for a good quality misting system like these


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

oer, thats alot- think ill just go with the spray bottle and water feature using the fogger when im going to be away for a day! kinda as a back up


----------



## Fence Up (May 7, 2009)

I'm using one above my water dragon viv a DIY job and it's regulated by a humidistat. Works well with plenty of water to go at. will get some photos if you want.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ooo yes please fence  ps. where did you buy your humidistat from and how much was it?? many thanks, pretty please xxx


----------



## Fence Up (May 7, 2009)

It,s a "Lucky Reptile Vivarium Humidity Controller" 
From E bay shop
eBay UK Shop - CORNISH CRISPA CO: Biorb Bi orb Biube Biorbs Reef one
£49.95 + 6.99 p+p
Works well though, with different settings for night.


----------



## Fence Up (May 7, 2009)

Lucky Reptile Vivarium Humidity Controller


----------



## Fence Up (May 7, 2009)

The mist enters from the top of the viv. Note the water damage from when I first set this up.












This is the tank sat on top of the viv. It has a lid so the splash from the fogger stay inside. 











As the mist is quite heavy it forms on the water surface then like an overflow falls down the tube.









The fogger sits in a diy float. This keeps the fogger near the surface but lets you have more water in the tank. Try going for a tank that is long and shallow not small and deep.

Also in this photo is the feed for the misting system and the top up tube that comes from a RO filter.












The diy float
The big problem was finding a tube for the fog to fall down, as it goes through the water you have to be able to seal it. I couldn't find a tank connector big enough. 22mm an 15mm are standard, but I just didn't think the mist would flow freely enough. What I found was a toilet flush mechanism and a hacksaw:lol2: 
(screwfix £3.91)Toilet Siphon 241mm (9.5") - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys#


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

that's really cool 


alan


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*Fogger*

Great set-up :no1: - wish I'd thought of that :notworthy:

Richard


----------



## Fence Up (May 7, 2009)

I do have a mod to this setup, but I haven't tried it. If you drill some holes in the lid and place a fan over them then it should push the fog out of the box. I was saving this in case my first idea didn't work.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

if you have a false bottom /waterfall set up. 

fix a container at the top of the viv where the water fall will come from, put the fogger in this container, and pump the tank water to this container from the filter. on the outflow side of the waterfall fix a mesh panel into the container.put the fogger into said container and you then have a waterfall which flows fog whenever you want it. an added advantage of this setup is because the foggewr is higher up the whole tank will fill with fog for a short time.


----------

